# Italian Cheesecakes



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Got tired of waiting for my girlfriend to bring the spring pan over and bake these. I got the recipe from a dear friend on the forums Tony {Avitti } so i split the recipe in 1/2. Put it in two 9 inch pie pans Walla!







Big pot of Sunday gravy going on the stove now. These Ricotta cheesecakes smell like Heaven they should make the perfect desert. My girls coming over she is gonna be surprised i am a great cook but not really much of a baker. Shes probably gonna feel a little jealous:heh: as i didn't wait for her to do it LOL!hwell: Only problem i have not decided what kind of fruit sauce to serve on the side.:ask:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yum!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks great buddy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. Its gonna be Strawberry Bourbon sauce for the adults Just plain Strawberry for the kids!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Very impressed Tone,golden brown and not a single crack-nice,very nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Slow bake a 325 degree oven for an hour and some change. I was gonna do 350 degrees but figured they are smaller pans didn't want to burn them. My only problem is gonna be getting them out no spring pan. I buttered the bottoms well and put the crumbs as you stated. If i can't un-mold them i guess i will leave em in the pie plates and cut and serve them like pie.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Slow bake a 325 degree oven for an hour and some change. I was gonna do 350 degrees but figured they are smaller pans didn't want to burn them. My only problem is gonna be getting them out no spring pan. I buttered the bottoms well and put the crumbs as you stated. If i can't un-mold them i guess i will leave em in the pie plates and cut and serve them like pie.


 Leave then in the plates Tone-i only un-mold when delivering or taking them on a road trip..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

avitti said:


> Leave then in the plates Tone-i only un-mold when delivering or taking them on a road trip..


Thanks for all your help i mean the recipe the mechanics of it all its your baby!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Italian Riccota Cheescake!!!!! Love it when my better half makes it. She just leaves it in the tin also...


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Love those things, well done Tony!!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

very impressive bro, nothing like home made sauce or gravy.....and those cheese cakes look sweet, good thing is now you don't have to do the dishes since you made dinner, lol


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Tony, i cant believe i'm seeing this thread!!! my mom just made me one today with i side of fresh strawberries!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

And no invite...UNBELIEVABLE! 

Looks great Tony, hope you had a good night brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I was upstate Ray if i was in Brooklyn would have called ya. Guys i gotta tell ya they were a big hit everyone loved them and so easy to do.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Easter is on the way. Pizza chena or pizza rustica and Pastiera di grano. The first is filled with cold cuts, eggs and ricotta +spices.The second is a wheat pie.. I got the recipes,will post if anyone is interested.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am interested !


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am interested !


Pizzachena- skip the crust recipe if you like and by pre made one-sometimes i put no crust on top -most time i'll do the lattice weave-nothing intricate just a few strips each way-bake at 350f for about 1 hour or golden brown-lightlybrush olive oil on rim of crust and strips before baking

1.5 lbs ricot
3 eggs
1/2 cup parm. cheese
1/8 tsp salt
1/4 tsp blk. pepper
1/4 lb cooked ham 
i/4 lb salami 
1/4 lb sopresatta
1/4 lb proscitto get ham and salami in one thick slice then cubed it-cut sopresatta into bite size pieces lay the proscitto in thin slices on the bottom of the crust-- that's better....

combine all ingridents in large bowl
place in 9in pan dont forget pie crust

crust

2 cups all ppurpose flour plus 3/4 cup pastry flour
1 tsp salt, pack of yeast,1/4 cup olive oil,1 cup of water
maybe little
more will post wheat pie later


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


Hold on --gotta edit -theses were just my notes-editting just methods


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bad thread since I'm tryin' to lose weight! :smile:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Worry about it after Easter its holiday time!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Before i post the Pastiera Napoletan i want to say my family on both sides hail from Lazio region-so to put that into perspective its like a Jersey guy's take on a Philly cheese steak..

Pasta Frolla Crust

2-1/2 cups flour
10 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into cubes
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 egg
1 egg yolk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

make the dough with a food processor:
Place all of the dry ingredients in the bowl of a food processor.
Pulse 3-4 times to blend. Add the butter.
Process 10-15 seconds until the mixture resembles cornmeal.
add the egg, yolk, and vanilla. Pulse until dough forms a ball.
Shape the dough into a disk, wrap in plastic, and refrigerate for 30 minutes.

Filling]1/2 cup soft wheat berries
1/2 cup butter, cut into small cubes
1 teaspoon grated orange zest-optional
1 pound ricotta
4 eggs lightly beaten
2/3 cup sugar
3/4 teaspoons cinnamon

If you can't find wheat berries canned in an italian market-theres bob's redmill wheat kernels-soak them overnight then drain
Method

Cover drained wheat berries with water in a small saucepan.
Simmer, covered, for 30 minutes. Drain and transfer to a bowl.
Stir in butter and allow to cool.In another bowl, combine ricotta, eggs, sugarand cinnamon.
Stir in the wheat berries. Set aside -to cool

Butter a 9 inch pan-roll out the dough-make sure to save some for the lattice strips -pour in the filling-350 degree oven-bake on second to lowest tier for about 40-45 minute


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks TonyA - copied and pasted nicely into an e-mail to myself for printing at home! :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

YO TONY Ohforgetaboutit i am gonna enjoy this!
Thanks my brother!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> YO TONY Ohforgetaboutit i am gonna enjoy this!
> Thanks my brother!


Tone,i usually bake mine in the springform -making sure the dough goes up the side and slightly over the rim and after filling it just bring the dough back in over the filling-saves the lattice work.. with the pizzachena i'll use the pre rolled but not the ones in the pan -cause the crust is just an after thought with that recipe-it's like fretting over whether to use a cigar savor or xikar lighter to spark up an esplendido

I would make both recipes 2 days before serving


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Have 1 more recipe to share Pane di Pasqua= Easter bread,not the traditional one like a sweet bread.will post later or tommorow


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

avitti said:


> Have 1 more recipe to share Pane di Pasqua= Easter bread,not the traditional one like a sweet bread.will post later or tommorow


I love the sweet bread one my Grand mother used to make a loaf with the colored Easter eggs baked in on top 3 across!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love the sweet bread one my Grand mother used to make a loaf with the colored Easter eggs baked in on top 3 across!


will write out the ingredients in Pane di Pasqua thread-just follow those instructions-sweet ingredients


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Tony #1 and Tony #2, I'm just gonna plop this right here if you don't mind.










Thank you Tony 1, for sharing this recipie with Tony 2!! I had a spring pan, so I used it, and I used the chocolate that the recipie called for, because, well...I love chocolate!!! (and the wife is on a healthy eating kick, so, she'll stay out of it, and it'll drive her nuts!)

Still working on the sauce, but pre cooking tests confirm that this will be incredible!!

Thank you guys!! :yo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn Phil you are quite the baker looks delicious.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Tony! I was up till 2am working on the sauce...its hard to stay out of the bourbon. LOL. I forgot to thank you in my last post, which I meant to do....Damn bourbon! So, thanks for sharing the recipie with me brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That's what friends are for my pleasure.


----------

